# Baked Egg Rolls



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

Haven't tried this one yet, but like the idea of not having to deep fry the rolls. Probably could improvise on using the fillings of choice. These can be made w or without meat. They have a different texture than fried egg rolls but they're still pretty crispy. 

2 tbl soys sauce 
1 tsp cornstarch 
4 c finely shredded napa, or regular white cabbage 
1 c mung bean sprouts 
1 med or lg carrot finely grated (about 1/2 c) 
2 tbl finely sliced green onions 
2-4 cloves finely chopped garlic, divided 
1/2 lb. ground turkey or hamburger (optional--replace w about 1 c mixture of mushrooms, more cabbage, bean sprouts &/or carrots) 
2 tsp grated ginger root 
1 lb. egg roll skins (14-16) 

Mix soy sauce w cornstarch. Set aside. Spray non-stick skillet or wok w nonstick cooking spray or heat one tbl cooking oil. Over high heat stir-fry 1-2 cloves garlic & ginger for a few secs.

Add cabbage, bean sprouts, carrot & green onions. Stir fry a few mins until cabbage is wilted. If cooking meat, remove vegetables from pan. Add remaining 1-2 cloves garlic. Add ground turkey or hamburger. Stir fry until no longer pink. Drain fat. Add reserved soy sauce/cornstarch & vegetables. Cook 1 min or so until thickened. Remove from heat & allow to cool a little. 

Heat oven to 400°.

Spray a cookie sheet w nonstick cooking spray. Turn eggroll skin so it looks like a diamond. Place 1/4 c filling just below center. Fold lower point of diamond over filling tucking it under filling. Fold left & right corners over that. Tightly roll egg roll.

Moisten top corner w a bit of water to prevent it from unrolling. Repeat til you run out of skins or filling. (Note: Keep eggroll skins in their wrapper or cover w a moist towel so they don't dry out.) Should make at least 14 egg rolls. 

Place eggrolls seam side down on the pan, close together, but not touching. Lightly spray egg rolls w nonstick cooking spray. Bake 15-20 mins until golden brown.


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

This sounds neat. Thanks mish.


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> This sounds neat. Thanks mish.



YVW Alix.  Good to "see" you again - glad I found my trail of breadcrumbs back to the site   Hmmm, thinking some Miso soup would be nice too.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

This sounds great mish! I have made baked egg rolls before and I really like them. They turn out great with no greasiness


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

OMG...Miso soup! YES! I think I saw a recipe here for that too. Hmmmm, are we having the same dinner tonight? LOL!


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

BTW, great to "see" you too! We miss you when you are gone.


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> BTW, great to "see" you too! We miss you when you are gone.



Alix, so kind of you.  Don't always have a chance to post responses.  Come in n out when I can.  Nice to know I am missed.  Didn't think anyone noticed.

GB, would love your recipe, if you have a chance.

Hmm, would I be pushing the envelope (calorie wise) thinking, can I have a noodle dish (soba/udon) too?

Thanks, you guys are the greatest!!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2005)

This one mish?


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

Mish if I had the recipe I would certainly give it to you. I actually don't have a copy of it . BUT I got it off the back of the egg roll wrapper package so if you use the same kind as me then you might already have it.

I have also tried experimenting with other things like the mix I make for my chimichangas and also a drier version of my chili. I wrapped those in egg roll wrappers and baked them as well. They were fun to do and were not bad, but I probably won't ever do them again.


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Mish if I had the recipe I would certainly give it to you. I actually don't have a copy of it . BUT I got it off the back of the egg roll wrapper package so if you use the same kind as me then you might already have it.
> 
> I have also tried experimenting with other things like the mix I make for my chimichangas and also a drier version of my chili. I wrapped those in egg roll wrappers and baked them as well. They were fun to do and were not bad, but I probably won't ever do them again.



Thanks GB.  Was it the chili in egg rolls you wouldn't try again?  Honestly, don't think I would try that one...but do like the ideas for wrap recipes.


----------



## GB (Feb 23, 2005)

Yeah both the chili and the chimichanga mixture (they were not mixed together. Sorry if that was confusing to anyone   ).

I was bored one day so I decided to see what I could put in the egg roll wrappers. I was on a quest to see how many different portable foods I could come up with. Egg rolls work well. The others, not so much.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's a recipe I have in my collection.  I like that this uses Phyllo as my grocery store tends to not have egg roll wrappers on a regular basis.

Baked Spring Rolls with Crab

1 Tbsp olive oil
½ red bell pepper, chopped fine
2 stalks celery from the heart, chopped fine
6 water chestnuts, chopped fine
½ small onion, chopped fine
¼ c fresh bean sprouts, chopped
2 (6 oz) cans lump crab meat, drained, flaked
2 Tbsp dark soy, such as Tamari
½ tsp dried thyme leaves
4 (13x17”) sheets defrosted phyllo dough
3 Tbsp melted butter

Preheat oven to 400F.

Add oil to a preheated skillet over medium to medium high heat.  Sauté pepper, celery, water chestnuts, and onion 2-3 minutes.  Veggies should still have a little crunch.  Transfer to a bowl.  Add bean sprouts, crab, soy and thyme.  Combine well with a spoon.  Paint half of a sheet of phyllo dough with melted butter and fold sheet in half.  Pile a few spoonfuls of filling 2” from the bottom of sheet and leaving 2” at either side of sheet.  Fold bottom flap up and side edges in, then roll up and over until you reach the top of the sheet.  Your crab pastry will look like a spring roll.  Touch the edges and sides of your roll with melted butter and place roll seem side down on a pastry sheet.  Repeat with remaining sheets of phyllo.  Bake rolls in the center of the oven, 15 minutes or until lightly golden all over.


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Here's a recipe I have in my collection.  I like that this uses Phyllo as my grocery store tends to not have egg roll wrappers on a regular basis.
> 
> Baked Spring Rolls with Crab
> 
> ...



Wow, PA, does this look good!!! Thank you.  Thinking this might work with shrimp, salmon, tuna, maybe won tons skins...lotsa ideas to experiment with.


----------

